# Friends first bird



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Took a family friend out for his first turkey hunt ever. We saw birds there during deer season but no one has ever turkey hunted it and of course we didn't do any scouting haha. Owl hoot when we got there and nothing. Thought here we go. Set up the full strut decoy in this little pasture on the wood edge. Sun started coming up and the birds started gobbling...and close too. Sounded like a couple Jakes close and a group of gobblers further away. Couldnt get the Jakes to come into the field with soft calls. The group of gobblers had a hen with them so when the jakes stopped gobbling i tried my best to get her agitated. Sounded like they were finally closing when the jakes show up. And he makes a great shot on his first bird. Done at 645. Only problem is now he thinks turkey hunting is sooo easy hahaha. 









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

same deal here, took my 9 yr. old son 10 minutes in the blind to get his 1st turkey yesterday. Way to get it done.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on the bird!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

great first one....still waiting on my first tom....I guess I need to get out there and hunt them for that to happen.....thanks for sharing


----------

